# Single ply sample boards?



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I may have mentioned before, but has anyone seen a sample board for flat roofing? In the shingle market we are given sample boards showing how the shingles are installed, with the underlayments and what not. I've never seen such a thing for single ply.

I am thinking of taking some scrap EPDM and scrap PVC I have in my storage van and make up some sample boards. Small sample boards about 18"x24". I would laiminate some 1" or 1/2" HD ISO to a 1/4" board. I'd then take two equal pieces of material, fully adhere one piece, mechanically attach the other and seam them together. Maybe add on a small custom made gravel stop, and attach a small piece of walk pad like 3"x3". 


Has anyone see anything like this. I think something like this could be a powerful explination/presentation/selling tool. Certainly stand out from the crowd. If I were going to make up a bunch of these, would anyone want one? 

Thoughts?


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

I think its a great Idea! I have one of carlisle Sample Kits, its like a big key ring with a like 6x6 sample of every membrane they make. Also Fibertite has a nice sample kit with a little counter sink so you can compare puncture resistance. Metal Eras vented edge has a little mockup they hand out. 

I had the Idea of sawing a drain set in half and showing the proper way to install a drain sump with Tapered edge. It would be pretty big though.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Someone had droped us off a TPO sample board that had the imprinted TPO on it. Don't remember who's it is or where it went for that matter. 

We get 6x6 sample in little baggy's from versico. they will send you everything from tapered iso to their fasteners. 

We have also done just what you were talking about both with single ply and BUR.

We took a 1'x1' 1.5" iso glued a fiberboard over the top and installed EPDM at a 45 deg angle. Tried to include all the details we could with out having some giant box, but put a seam and drip edge on it. It does come in handy.

The BUR is set up the same way except it shows 3 plys of felt a cap sheet and gravel all set in hot (yes real hot not cold app). It's kind of heavy though but it does it's job. 

I prefer the 6"x6" samples though they fit well in a folder and the customer likes to hang on to them. They even send you seam samples too. Except I found the TPO seams were cold welded so I had to redo them and make my own. LOL go figure. I first noticed it demonstrating to a customer about welded seams and I pulled the seam half way open. If I would have had a welder with me I would have showed him how it should have been.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

1985gt said:


> Except I found the TPO seams were cold welded so I had to redo them and make my own. LOL go figure. I first noticed it demonstrating to a customer about welded seams and I pulled the seam half way open. If I would have had a welder with me I would have showed him how it should have been.


Awkward…. :laughing:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

If you guys have pics of these sample assemblies you'd feel like posting or send to me, that'd be awesome. 

Yeah GT, I have the same samples from Versico and Genflex that you mentioned, but I was more looking for an assembly, something I can show the customers. I find they kinda get a little confused as I am explaining with little pieces, even if I show them the versico literature they still don't quite understand sometimes I think. That's why if I had a board of an actually put together assembly, how could they not understand? Plus everyone else has the little 6" scraps too so I want to be memorable!

I have the one of welded seams too, but we did our own welds before I knew Versico had those available. I welded it from end to end though because customers were confused why you have a 2" overlap and only 1 1/2" of weld. To be honest that confuses me too  (except with Mechancially attached, which is obvious).


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

1985gt said:


> Except I found the TPO seams were cold welded so I had to redo them and make my own. LOL go figure. I first noticed it demonstrating to a customer about welded seams and I pulled the seam half way open. If I would have had a welder with me I would have showed him how it should have been.





Pie in the Sky said:


> Awkward….


Yeah it kind of was. Luckily it wasn't in front of a facilities manager for some big manufacturing plant. We got a good laugh out if it though. I check all my sample before hand now. 



Grumpy said:


> If you guys have pics of these sample assemblies you'd feel like posting or send to me, that'd be awesome.
> 
> Yeah GT, I have the same samples from Versico and Genflex that you mentioned, but I was more looking for an assembly, something I can show the customers. I find they kinda get a little confused as I am explaining with little pieces, even if I show them the versico literature they still don't quite understand sometimes I think. That's why if I had a board of an actually put together assembly, how could they not understand? Plus everyone else has the little 6" scraps too so I want to be memorable!
> 
> I have the one of welded seams too, but we did our own welds before I knew Versico had those available. I welded it from end to end though because customers were confused why you have a 2" overlap and only 1 1/2" of weld. To be honest that confuses me too (except with Mechancially attached, which is obvious).


I'll see if I can get some today and I'll post them. 

I know what your saying about the little samples. To someone who doesn't know it just look like a 6x6 inch piece of rubber. Because we all know they are all rubber right 

More is better right? Maybe the 1/2" is a fudge factor.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Fudge factor that's what I am thinking. If you have a1/2" too much, maybe the installers screw up by 1/4", you've still got too much. No excuse not to have the proper weld.


----------

